# Smithy knowledge passed by word of mouth



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

On one of the episodes of "Iron and Fire" on the History Channel, the smith made a beautiful Damascus knife from braided steel cable. 

What I found interesting was the final hardening. He got the blade to an orange heat, then plunged it into an oil tank that was oriented to magnetic north. Apparently, as the steel cools it regains its magnetic properties, and its crystal structure realigns with the prevailing field. He said he had always had trouble with his blades warping on the final quench until an old timer had told him this trick.

That's something I never read in a book. Pretty cool.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, sideKahr, . . . interesting to say the least.

I wish I could have had a video recorder, . . . went back in time, . . . and scavenged that type info from my blacksmith grandfather.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A vertical quench for all practical purposes is the best way to go. virtually no distortion.

I have been hand forging for 60 years on the side as a half hobby. 

Today for the most part it is a lost art.

Example, I mentioned in a past thread storing rock salt for SHTF for adding to quench water.

I was asked why by someone who does forging.

Unknown was the factor that it raises the boiling point of the water, makes for a more effective quench for WH steel.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I watch the show , the new season starts in a few weeks .


----------

